# Colorado Breeders List - Dec 2015



## goldenrick (Dec 4, 2015)

December 2015
We’ve been researching different breeders in Colorado and thought I’d pass along some information. Most of these breeders came from the Mile-Hi Golden Retriever Club’s Approved Breeders List and others were recommended. These have some added websites and updated email addresses. They are broken down into people that we received a response from about upcoming litters and questions we asked, people that didn’t return emails and breeders that replied back that they were no longer breading. Most of the returned emails have waiting lists, so you’re possibly at least 4 months from “take home.” Don’t get discouraged by their short replies of “fill out this questionnaire and we’ll keep you updated”. Most have good reputations and get a lot of inquiries, but remember you are interviewing them as much as they’re interviewing you. Research the parents to make sure they have current clearances. Also, be respectful and honest if you are getting on multiple waitlist for different breeders. If you get the call there is a pup for you from one breeder, let the others know to take you off their list. Hopefully this gives you a good starting point. 

*Received a Response*
Timberbash Goldens/Kingsgold
Angela and Bruce McLean
Littleton


Timberee Golden Retrievers
Sandra McFarland
Grand Junction

AKC Breeder of Merit

QuincyRidge Goldens
Mona Pent
Elizabeth


High Country Critters
Lynda Gehring
Colorado Springs

AKC Breeder of Merit

Starz Goldens
Kathy & Jay Bourland


Jema Golden Retrievers
Mark & Jennifer Grossnickle
Fort Collins


Sunny Ridge Golden Retrievers
Catherine (Kitty) Gardiner
Loveland


River Golden Retrievers
Patrick & Terri Anderson
Loveland


Golden Smiles
Kim Luebke
Missoula


Limited Goldens
Kemah Plusk/Debbie McCormick
Parker


Columbia's Goldens
Dave & Laura Gillice
Centennial


*Didn't Receive a Response*

Big Skye Goldens
Elaine and Ray Poser
Stevensville, MT


Autumn Sun Golden Retrievers
Jill Kelly
Wellington


Beckett Ranch Golden Retrievers
Jamie Beckett
Lyons


Chiporego Golden Retrievers
Kathleen S. Thompson


Elysian Goldens
Jeanne von Barby
Evergreen


Gaitway Golden Retrievers
Barbara LaFantano
Elizabeth


Golden Endeavors
Sheryl Cammarata

AKC Breeder of Merit

Glenbrook Golden Retrievers
Don & Vickie Carson
Elizabeth

AKC Breeders of Merit

Ocotilla Goldens
Karen Lamb
Colorado Springs

AKC Breeder of Merit

Relays Goldens
Lauren Relay
Westminster

AKC Breeder of Merit

Shaffer Goldens
Lolita Shaffer
New Castle



Summerwind Goldens
Laura Kokaska & Sarah Kokaska-Sherwin


*Not sure what's going on with these:*

Marcy Werner


Rumours Golden Retrievers
Bill & Janet Lauderdale
Fort Collins


Homestead Golden Retrievers
Rebecca Munafo
Elizabeth
i

*No longer Breeding:*

Wingwatcher Golden Retrievers
Jan Owen and Claire Caro
Durango and Elizabeth


Seeshaw Goldens
Laurel Shaw
Lyons


Fly'n Hi Goldens
Linda Eklund-Francis
Windsor

JP Goldens
Judy Armbruster & Cindy Joos



Wallwood Kennel
Laura Wall
Colorado Springs


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Also don't get discouraged if you don't get a response the first time contacting them - many will not respond if there are no litters in the near future. These are not businesses, these are hobbies. I know of one breeder that gets 50 inquiries a week.


----------



## goldenrick (Dec 4, 2015)

UPDATE:
We have also now received a response from:

Big Skye Goldens
Elaine and Ray Poser
Stevensville, MT


Autumn Sun Golden Retrievers
Jill Kelly
Wellington


----------



## Great White Goldens (Feb 8, 2015)

This is a sample website, not finished.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Great White Goldens said:


> I am also in Colorado. I only breed when we want to better the lines or have several special requests for our dogs.
> Great White Goldens


Looking at your website, your dogs don't have complete clearances (bare minimum as recommended by GRCA) and you're breeding affected to affected Ich dogs. What areas do you compete with your dogs or are you just breeding to produce a specific color dog?


----------



## mm2k14 (Feb 16, 2016)

SheetsSM said:


> Looking at your website, your dogs don't have complete clearances (bare minimum as recommended by GRCA) and you're breeding affected to affected Ich dogs. What areas do you compete with your dogs or are you just breeding to produce a specific color dog?


It also looks like one of the girls was bred well before 2. If I had to guess I would say on her first heat as well.


----------



## ARenee80 (Dec 21, 2020)

goldenrick said:


> December 2015
> We’ve been researching different breeders in Colorado and thought I’d pass along some information. Most of these breeders came from the Mile-Hi Golden Retriever Club’s Approved Breeders List and others were recommended. These have some added websites and updated email addresses. They are broken down into people that we received a response from about upcoming litters and questions we asked, people that didn’t return emails and breeders that replied back that they were no longer breading. Most of the returned emails have waiting lists, so you’re possibly at least 4 months from “take home.” Don’t get discouraged by their short replies of “fill out this questionnaire and we’ll keep you updated”. Most have good reputations and get a lot of inquiries, but remember you are interviewing them as much as they’re interviewing you. Research the parents to make sure they have current clearances. Also, be respectful and honest if you are getting on multiple waitlist for different breeders. If you get the call there is a pup for you from one breeder, let the others know to take you off their list. Hopefully this gives you a good starting point.
> 
> *Received a Response*
> ...





goldenrick said:


> December 2015
> We’ve been researching different breeders in Colorado and thought I’d pass along some information. Most of these breeders came from the Mile-Hi Golden Retriever Club’s Approved Breeders List and others were recommended. These have some added websites and updated email addresses. They are broken down into people that we received a response from about upcoming litters and questions we asked, people that didn’t return emails and breeders that replied back that they were no longer breading. Most of the returned emails have waiting lists, so you’re possibly at least 4 months from “take home.” Don’t get discouraged by their short replies of “fill out this questionnaire and we’ll keep you updated”. Most have good reputations and get a lot of inquiries, but remember you are interviewing them as much as they’re interviewing you. Research the parents to make sure they have current clearances. Also, be respectful and honest if you are getting on multiple waitlist for different breeders. If you get the call there is a pup for you from one breeder, let the others know to take you off their list. Hopefully this gives you a good starting point.
> 
> *Received a Response*
> ...


Hi, I was wondering if you knew anything about Kim Luebke of Golden Smiles? She just reached out to me and told me that she is expecting a litter in the Spring or Summer of 2021. I'm going to ask for all information and health clearances on the parents, but was just wondering if you had heard or knew anything about her. I couldn't find anything online. Thanks!


----------



## surewould2000 (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi, Not sure why this member said Fly'N Hi Goldens with Linda Eklund Francis was no longer breeding???? I have been breeding for 35 years and still love to do so!!! I did move, but my old families are still very loyal and do use the forum so I didn't want incorrect info here. Thanks!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

This thread is many years old- you must have just googled your name and it came up.


----------



## surewould2000 (Mar 5, 2013)

Yep, wish I had caught it earlier


----------



## Jen S (Aug 20, 2021)

surewould2000 said:


> Yep, wish I had caught it earlier


Hi Linda, Do you have any upcoming litters? How do we find information? Thanks!


----------



## surewould2000 (Mar 5, 2013)

Jen S said:


> Hi Linda, Do you have any upcoming litters? How do we find information? Thanks!


Feel free to google me by name or by Fly'N Hi Goldens as it is probably not appropriate to give out contact info on this site! Thanks, Linda


----------

